# chile



## elmg

Hola ADMINISTRADOR

Me acaban de informar que hay un hilo en el Culture Cafe sobre lo sucedido en Chile y preguntando por quienes nos encontramos aquí. Lamentablemente no tengo acceso a ese hilo por mi "antigüedad" aquí. Dadas las circunstancias, podrían hacer una excepción o trasladar ese hilo a otro foro donde todos podamos enterarnos como estan los foreros???? Por favor! Gracias. 

-------

There is a thread in Culture Cafe asking about people in Chile, can you please put it in a place where everybody can see it?

I can't see it.


----------



## zebedee

Hola, 

Acabo de hacer una copia de ese hilo para que más personas puedan leerlo. Lo encontrarás aquí en este foro de Comments and Suggestions.

Un saludo,
zeb


----------



## elmg

Gracias zebedee. Un saludo.


----------



## zebedee

De nada, un placer.

Por cierto, elmg, acabo de caer que eres Senior Member y por tanto tú también tienes acceso al Cultural Café. Todos los Senior Members, o sea miembros con 100+ posts, tenéis acceso al Culture Café y tú tienes 779 posts.

Búscalo en la página principal justo arriba de este foro.


----------



## elmg

No, no puedo. Hacen faltas 6 meses de antigüedad también. Eso me falta. 

Aprovecho para decir (no a ti, sé que no depende de ti) que entiendo que debe haber un criterio para la participación porque sino sería caótico, pero el criterio de la antigüedad es bastante horrible a mi entender.


----------



## zebedee

Vaya, es verdad. Lo siento. 

Como llevas poco tiempo en los foros (¡bienvenido/a, por cierto!) a lo mejor no sabes el por qué de ese criterio que hemos impuesto.

Antes estaba el foro Cultural Discussions, el cual llevo moderando desde el 2004 cuando abrió. En un principio era un foro interesante a la par que divertido, un lugar donde los foreros de los otros foros de idiomas podíamos charlar amigablemente sobre diversos temas. Lamentablemente, tuvimos que cerrarlo porque una minoría se empeñó en abusar de él. Tuvimos que moderarlo tanto que dejó de ser divertido y después dejó de ser interesante.

Así que decidimos crear el Culture Café, limitando el acceso a Senior Members con 100+ posts y 6 meses de antigüedad, para asegurarnos de que todos los foreros en el Café fueran usuarios fieles quienes supiesen mantener el espíritu de WR. 

Lamento que aún te queda tiempo para poder entrar pero estoy segura de que, cuando al fin entres, agradecerás el ambiente que hay como consecuencia de ese criterio impuesto para la participación.

Un saludo muy cordial,
zeb


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *Elisa*:
Creo que en este caso cualquier comentario es ocioso. Sólo puedo decirte que me alegra mucho saber que estás bien. 
He mandado un mensaje a los mod's pidiendo la excepción, pero por lo visto no se puede.
Te envío un abrazo virtual pero afectuoso,
Vivi

Oldy Nuts, Juan Carlos Garling, Aviador y Vampiro, por suerte ya han aparecido...


----------



## elmg

Hola Vivi

Gracias por tus saludos, aca estamos no más. Yo escribi en la otra cuestión pero no sé si salió al final. Yo estaba en Mendoza cuando el terremoto. Ayer llegue a Santiago. La verdad que es terrible. El daño mayor han sido los tsunamis y maremotos. 

Por fa avisame si saben algo de Pauli, tiene una guagua. 
Un abrazo, Elisa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Glad you're OK, Elisa!!!


----------

